# Paul Simon - In The Blue Light (New Album, Sept. 7th, 2018)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

https://www.paulsimon.com/music/in-the-blue-light/

Should be interesting, I'm looking forward to hearing it!


----------

